

Hive: A BitTorrent-Enabled Unlimited Cloud Storage Sharing Network - ninthfrank07
http://torrentfreak.com/hive-a-bittorrent-enabled-unlimited-cloud-storage-sharing-network-130824/

======
mknits
You can't signup using custom email ids, you have to link either yout fb
account or twitter, gmail and linkedin. That's a big turn off. Otherwise the
app is fine.

